# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Об английском стиле

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

Мы хотим предпринять ряд шагов с целью отказаться от использования английского стиля как отдельного скина. С этой целью я постепенно перевожу стилезависимые переменные изображений и некоторых текстовых сообщений на языкозависимые переменные.

Сейчас я закончил менять переменные изображений. Прошу вас на время переключиться на язык English (US) - переключатель языков внизу, - оставаясь при этом на стиле Default Style. Произведите навигацию по разделам, темам форума и так далее и сообщите, пожалуйста, если обнаружите еще какие-то надписи или кнопки на русском языке. Я буду исправлять и их тоже. 

Конечная задача - чтобы на языке English (US) форум не выдавал никаких русских кнопок или надписей (кроме, естественно, русскоязычных сообщений и названий форумов). 

Примечание. Надпись 

Любое использование материалов портала разрешается только при наличии активной ссылки на оригинал 
Using portal materials without active link to the source is prohibited 

пока не считается, потому что не зависит ни от стиля, ни от языка.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Вот это осталось:



> Любое использование материалов портала разрешается только при наличии активной ссылки на оригинал


И с тултипом русского флажка что-то надо придумать, а то отображается крокозябрами.

----------


## NickGolovko

*Английский стиль удален.*

----------

